# Please critique Safir at 20 1/2 months



## dobricans (Apr 24, 2007)

Hello, this is the 2nd time I post Safir's pictures here, last time was about 7-8 months ago, but didn't receive many comments on his conformation. He is neutered, so will not be showed, just for us to know







How about the stacking? We've been working on that too. I appreciate any comments...


----------



## butterfingers (Jun 5, 2007)

I don't have anything technical to offer, but I would like to say that I LOVE Safir's face! He is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## dobricans (Apr 24, 2007)

Thank you Marti!

No one else wants to comment on his conformation? Hmm...I wonder why.....


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: MIHANo one else wants to comment on his conformation? Hmm...I wonder why.....


He's a beautiful dog and the stacking and photos you have provided on different surfaces will allow those more knowledgeable to give you a better critique. .............. Just keep in mind that many people are taken up with other activities at this time of year and are not immediately available to comment. Little response should not be taken as a negative critique. Just bump your post at a later time.

All the best.


----------



## Romance (Apr 16, 2007)

His Stack is good. Pigment excellent. I love his head. 
He is a bit too German looking for my tastes, but that's just me.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I think his pigment could be better personally. Needs more of a mask. There is much too much fading going on in the breed presently, and I'm seeing dogs that resemble oddly temperamented Goldens as opposed to properly pigmented shepherds.

That said, his pigment is still better than lots of GSDs I see these days (the blankets and bi colors don't count...most of the fading we see is in the saddled dogs).

I think his head is a bit bitchy, and could be broader through the muzzle.

Color is gorgeous, love, love, LOVE his bone, and his angulation front and rear is wonderful. Very balanced. Wither is a bit flat, croup short and steep. I'd actually like to see a slightly higher tail set (how often do you hear that xD).

Ear set is nice, nice short hocks. Tuck up is nice, but slightly over exaggerated IMO.

He's a handsome bugger! Reminds me a lot of my Strauss actually, lol.


----------



## dobricans (Apr 24, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Qyn
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: MIHANo one else wants to comment on his conformation? Hmm...I wonder why.....
> ...


 Sorry for my unpatience, I know everyone is busy ... I was just excited to get any technical comment on his conformation....
which brings me to ....
Xeph, thank you so much for your very detailed comment. Safir used to have a nice dark mask, than it kept fading. Here are some older headshots:

At 7.5 months:









At 10 months:


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I feel your pain...Strauss had the same issue.

Dark, dark, dark as a youngster, and as he got older, it faded. Ah well, I still love my faded boy. They've both still got a lot more black than quite a few out there these days!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very masculine male with excellent bone and pigment. His color is OK, but I would like to see more mask and a blacker saddle without the grizzling. Very good rear angulation, sufficient front angulation. His upper arm is quite short and his shoulder very upright. He is very compact. Ok withers flowing nicely into his topline. His croup should be longer and is somewhat steep. It looks like he has pretty nice feet, but he stands east/west (splayed) in front.


----------



## dobricans (Apr 24, 2007)

Thank you Lisa. All this terms are new to me so, I'm going back and forth from the critique to the pictures and I'm learning. 
We live in a very hot climate so his coat is very thin, you can see the grey undercoat through. It's almost as he's always shedding. I noticed that in the few cooler months we have here, his coat is thicker and darker, more beautiful.
I am just curious, if he wasn't neutered, could he been shown? Would he have a chance?


----------



## dobricans (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh, and I've been meaning to ask, do you think his weight is fine? Because the last thing I want is to get him overweight, without realizing. For the longest time he was ill, not eating enough, and a bit underweight (or at least the vet said so), so when he got better and started eating, I was just happy to see him gain some weight. But more than anything I want him to be healthy and happy, and have the ideal weight. So I need some outside perspective.....


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

What do you mean with a "steep croup" (with apples and oranges, please







)


----------



## sheesh101 (Nov 24, 2005)

Isn't he from Vom tal der Schatten? He is very handsome, reminds me a lot of my Saxon!


----------



## dobricans (Apr 24, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: sheesh101Isn't he from Vom tal der Schatten? He is very handsome, reminds me a lot of my Saxon!


Thank you and yes, he is from Vom tal der Schatten. How did you know? Just by the look? How old is Saxon? I would love to see a pic of him. Is he out of V E.T. von Sendling also, or older?


----------



## sheesh101 (Nov 24, 2005)

We talked a few months back I think, when you posted pictures before- It's nice to see how he is maturing! 
I won't hijack your thread, I'll start a different one and post Saxon's pictures! 
He is out of Molly Weisenborn and Timo de La Serena
Both deceased now-


----------



## dobricans (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeees...I remember, and I was thinking that was you, but didn't you have another Vom tal Der Schatten dog back then? I don't know why, but I remember a different name in your signature.....a female maybe?


----------

